# Welche Farbe???



## Jutaro (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmal.

Kann mich nicht entscheiden in welcher farbe ich mein bike machen soll.

Frau sagt: Rahmen knall gelb alles andere schwarz.( sehr cool finde ich)

Sohnemann sagt: Alles schwarz( da fehlt mir was )

Dann gibbet da noch rahmen raw alles andere schwarz!

Ach ja ich hab den Fit DLD stem in der Rasta edition!!!( der soll bleiben )

Deshalb noch die idee den rahmen in dem einer der farben des DLDs zu machen. Alles andere schwarz.

Was denkt ihr.

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## gmozi (24. Oktober 2008)

Mach das Rad komplett bunt in den Farben des Vorbaus 
Viel Aufwand, aber dann auch sehr individuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jutaro (24. Oktober 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Mach das Rad komplett bunt in den Farben des Vorbaus
> Viel Aufwand, aber dann auch sehr individuell.



Das waer geil wenn ich die uebergaenge ordentlich hinbekomme!!!!!


----------



## lightmetal (24. Oktober 2008)

Das erste was ich dachte...

Dynaaaaaaaaaaaaaamoooo Dresden!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stirni (24. Oktober 2008)

probieren geht über studieren


----------



## lightmetal (24. Oktober 2008)

Das zweite was ich dachte...

legt dir deine Mutti frühs die Sachen raus? Und welches Klopapier soll ich denn nehmen?

Gleich kommt er mir wieder damit wie toll es in Japan ist. Japp. Hier aber nicht.


----------



## heup (24. Oktober 2008)

http://www.bmxtreme.co.uk  auf bike builder
-viele farben
-nicht alle parts zum färben...

oder

http://www.srictlybmx.com   auf customizer
-wenig farben
-alle parts zum färben


----------



## Jutaro (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab eigentlich nur nach eurer meinung gefragt. das heisst nicht das was ihr sagt mach ich auch!!!!


lightmetal schrieb:


> Das zweite was ich dachte...
> 
> legt dir deine Mutti frühs die Sachen raus? Und welches Klopapier soll ich denn nehmen?
> 
> Gleich kommt er mir wieder damit wie toll es in Japan ist. Japp. Hier aber nicht.



Ne, leider kann das meine mutti nicht mache da sie in Deutschland wohnt du a****gesicht.

Spar dir bitte deine dummen posts!!!

Ach ja in japan ist es wirklich toll!!!Und japp bei dir nicht!!!!


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Oktober 2008)

alles schwarz... alles andere nervt ziemlich schnell. also is bei mir zumindest so.

@ lightmetal : bist auch 24/7 on oder


----------



## Jutaro (24. Oktober 2008)

heup schrieb:


> http://www.bmxtreme.co.uk[/urlauf b...TE]
> 
> Nette sache bei strictlybmx.
> Danke!!!


----------



## Stirni (24. Oktober 2008)

jo der arbeitslose arbeitslose lightmetal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (24. Oktober 2008)

oder irgendwas total antitrendiges. bitte mach so:

brauner rahmen, gelbe gabel grüner lenker pinke felgen


----------



## heup (24. Oktober 2008)

ja bitte


----------



## Jutaro (24. Oktober 2008)

Oder so wie das Evil Kenivel rad von HB. Das es mal gab!!!


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Oktober 2008)

ja mannnnn


----------



## heup (24. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ich hab die seite vom STIRNI ?!


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Oktober 2008)

das kann doch gar nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (24. Oktober 2008)

das kann sogar sehr gut sein


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Oktober 2008)

dieser stirni


----------



## heup (24. Oktober 2008)

mann...das wollte ich grad schreiben!!!


----------



## heup (24. Oktober 2008)

> dieser stirni


nein das nicht...
das aba...


> das kann sogar sehr gut sein


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Oktober 2008)

achso


----------



## heup (24. Oktober 2008)

ich mag das thema....das ist besser wie irgendein doofer chat!!


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Oktober 2008)

find ich auch


----------



## RISE (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das Thema was bringt. Du musst wissen was dir gefällt. Prinzipiell sehen farbige Rahmen mit schwarzen Teilen gut aus, ebenso völlig schwarze Räder. Als Farbtupfer hast du da a) deinen Vorbau und kannst ansonsten wirklich mit keiner anderen Farbe was falsch machen.


----------



## RISE (24. Oktober 2008)

So, damit wars das dann auch.


----------

